# gon all out duck hunt



## SUPER BEAB (Aug 1, 2011)

Any of you guys want to get together and go on a hunt (out of state ) Ak,KS,Ms I look at it like this we can help each other and we will all be better off for it .Lets all load up hit the migration trail and kill some ducks I think it would be a blast we can take some less traveled hunters .Someboudy taught us. People talk about duck (clubs ) well we have one, if you look at it like I do . what do yall think killing ducks and having fun


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 1, 2011)

I am in , Sign me up. Can we go to Maine to shoot some real sea Ducks. we can call it the FLYING REDNECK HWY. You think we could get some sponsers. We might not kill any ducks, But we will have fun.
Larry


----------



## SUPER BEAB (Aug 1, 2011)

Thats what Im talking about Larry we are few and far beteen down hear I know you have your duck club and I have mine . Let the band of rednecks come together and hit the trail Im not saving my vac time to go to the beach


----------



## grunt (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm down haas long has I can get time off from the army to hunt a couple of times !


----------



## SUPER BEAB (Aug 1, 2011)

grunt said:


> I'm down haas long has I can get time off from the army to hunt a couple of times !



Uncle sam will understand glad your on board


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 1, 2011)

SUPER BEAB said:


> Thats what Im talking about Larry we are few and far beteen down hear I know you have your duck club and I have mine . Let the band of rednecks come together and hit the trail Im not saving my vac time to go to the beach



I'm going to be retired so lets do it.
Larry


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 1, 2011)

grunt said:


> I'm down haas long has I can get time off from the army to hunt a couple of times !



Hey man I hope everything is going good for you. Not going elk hunt this yr, it is on for next yr.
Larry


----------



## SUPER BEAB (Aug 1, 2011)

Im not retired Larry but I save my leave for a reason took the wife to Orange beach alredy so maybe I off the hook


----------



## duckcutter788 (Aug 1, 2011)

That's what I like to hear. If you could go out to the heart land for a week and you had enough cash, you could go from North Dakota, Kansas, and then back through Arkansas and Miss. You would kill some ducks. All you need are contacts, Time and Money. If you start in North Dakota you can simply freelance and kill as many ducks as you want. Most hunter out there welcome hunters. Then drive down to Cheyenne Bottoms in western Kansas. 30,000 plus public ground that is flooded and is loaded with ducks. Then head back home and go through Stuttgart and hunt the Metro and or the White River National Refuge. Then go on down to Felsenthal  NWR. Once you are done with that you might stop at some public ground near Greenwood Ms. This trip would take about 2 weeks if it was properly done, and I bet it would cost about the same as a 3 or 4 day guided trip to Arkansas. 

Things need, a good truck, boat, decoys, licenses (biggest expense) and the other biggest thing is time. That would be my idea of a good hunting trip. The only thins is i might not have a place to live when I get back, because the wife would be very upset.


----------



## SUPER BEAB (Aug 1, 2011)

duckcutter788 said:


> That's what I like to hear. If you could go out to the heart land for a week and you had enough cash, you could go from North Dakota, Kansas, and then back through Arkansas and Miss. You would kill some ducks. All you need are contacts, Time and Money. If you start in North Dakota you can simply freelance and kill as many ducks as you want. Most hunter out there welcome hunters. Then drive down to Cheyenne Bottoms in western Kansas. 30,000 plus public ground that is flooded and is loaded with ducks. Then head back home and go through Stuttgart and hunt the Metro and or the White River National Refuge. Then go on down to Felsenthal  NWR. Once you are done with that you might stop at some public ground near Greenwood Ms. This trip would take about 2 weeks if it was properly done, and I bet it would cost about the same as a 3 or 4 day guided trip to Arkansas.
> 
> Things need, a good truck, boat, decoys, licenses (biggest expense) and the other biggest thing is time. That would be my idea of a good hunting trip. The only thins is i might not have a place to live when I get back, because the wife would be very upset.



Duckcutter a2yr ago I left home on Dec 26 drove through a blizzard to get to Randolph Ks hunted 1 morning loaded up and drove south across the state of Ks to Oklahoma killed a HEAP of ducks drove a 1000 miles home in one day or days  and went to work the same day I got home, just changed clothes.We can doit lets go one week and do what we were born to do, what drives us KILL DUCKS an have fun


----------



## SUPER BEAB (Aug 1, 2011)

Got the truck .boats and the cash


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 1, 2011)

I'd like to do it, but already have a trip to Arkansas planned.   definately be interested next yr, maybe head toward Texas for some coastal hunting, or up the east coast for seas ducks.


----------



## jdgator (Aug 1, 2011)

Well you might not be freelance hunting in Mississippi in the future. They are seriously considering the Missouri model and going draw hunts for most wmas with duck hunting, with no standby. I hate to see it come to this. Even if you get drawn, who wants to drive a 20 hour round trip for just one day of duck hunting?


----------



## duckcutter788 (Aug 1, 2011)

I know that many of you on this site mention hunting Sea Ducks.I know i'm going to catch some crap for this, but I have no clue why anyone would hunt sea ducks. You have to have a ton of decoys and you can't kill that many. I just don't understand it. In no way shape or form does it even interest me. Don't know why it just does not. I guess because they are no good to eat.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 1, 2011)

I think that the limit on sea ducks is 7 and on puddlers it's 6. Plus, anyone can kill a mallard.   I don't eat Mergansers either but I'll shoot em. Theys shole is perdy to look at.


----------



## Killin Time (Aug 1, 2011)

dude really mergansers decoy to an oil bottle in the water im not sure were you hunt but i have never exp mergansers being easier to kill than a mallard. do you hunt at the park?


----------



## Jaker (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm down, How bout this, your lookin at 18hrs to cheyenne bottoms, hunt a couple days, then drive 4 hours and hunt neosho, then drive to ne arkansas, hunt dave donaldson, then drive to hurricane, then to the stuttgart area, then to malmaison, then home.........

Or, and this is probably more practical, we all decide on a week around christmas time, all stay at the rice paddy (dumas arkansas) hunt together or go our seperate ways, some people will only be able to stay a short time others will stay the whole trip, theres the metro, white river, and a few other unamed places within 30 minutes. We all have a great time, meet each other, kill some birds, help each other out, etc. sounds like a lot of fun to me.


----------



## stowe (Aug 2, 2011)

Or, and this is probably more practical, we all decide on a week around christmas time, all stay at the rice paddy (dumas arkansas) hunt together or go our seperate ways, some people will only be able to stay a short time others will stay the whole trip, theres the metro, white river, and a few other unamed places within 30 minutes. We all have a great time, meet each other, kill some birds, help each other out, etc. sounds like a lot of fun to me.[/QUOTE]                                                                                                                                                                                                 This sounds like a plan to me count me in. I will pull one of Beab's boats.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 2, 2011)

I dont care what we do, Lets do it and stop talking about it.   Sea ducks you dont have to have alot of deks, but if we do I Have a bunch of divers.
I have a trailor we can load it up with blinds,deks, what ever. why hunt wma in MO. talk to framers they love you kill geese and where there is geese in Mo. There is DUCKS.
Larry


----------



## stowe (Aug 2, 2011)

Larry Young Jr said:


> I dont care what we do, Lets do it and stop talking about it.   Sea ducks you dont have to have alot of deks, but if we do I Have a bunch of divers.
> I have a trailor we can load it up with blinds,deks, what ever. why hunt wma in MO. talk to framers they love you kill geese and where there is geese in Mo. There is DUCKS.
> Larry



  Thats easy to say from an OLD retired person LOL


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 2, 2011)

stowe said:


> Thats easy to say from an OLD retired person LOL



I not that old, I can still hang with you younger pups. At the end of the day, when you will be dragging, I'll be ready to do it all over again, Tomorrow. LOL
Larry


----------



## stowe (Aug 2, 2011)

Larry Young Jr said:


> I not that old, I can still hang with you younger pups. At the end of the day, when you will be dragging, I'll be ready to do it all over again, Tomorrow. LOL
> Larry


  You are probably right not to mention I just ate a big huge bowl of banana puddin. If I keep it up yall may have to carry my big Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- out to the blind


----------



## grunt (Aug 2, 2011)

grunt said:


> I'm down haas long has I can get time off from the army to hunt a couple of times !



thanks larry hope you are all are good has well im ready i got a spot in colorado and a buddy out there we can kill all types of puddlers and most divers and canadas and snows if we get this going i can make a call !


----------



## castandblast (Aug 2, 2011)

depending on the cost, I will be all in. I get lots of vacation time at work, just a crappy salary.....


----------



## Mollysbuddy (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm in with what ever, leave Nov. 24th get back Dec. 18th, so anytime before or after that. Everyone at work says i am retired, but i do show sometimes.


----------



## Jaker (Aug 2, 2011)

your looking at $300 to $500 for a week in arkansas, depending on how many people split gas, hotel room, etc. and how much you eat out, thats license included


----------



## Wood Smoke (Aug 2, 2011)

Big plans sound good at first, but logistics and eventually getting folks to commit will soon present challenges.  I think planning a single destination trip like to N. Dakota would be easier and still have ample rewards.  It'd also allow those that wanted to fly to participate to do so.

If you had one or more guys that had done a trip to that destination before and essentially had already done the "recon mission" then it'd be a huge advantage.


----------



## Jaker (Aug 2, 2011)

when you start looking at north dakota, its gonna get pricey though, and we wouldn't have very long to plan, because the season starts so much earlier up there.


----------



## Wood Smoke (Aug 2, 2011)

Jaker said:


> when you start looking at north dakota, its gonna get pricey though, and we wouldn't have very long to plan, because the season starts so much earlier up there.



The travel would be more expensive due to distance but I'd find it hard to believe that free-lancing for ducks in N. Dakota would be more expensive than getting on an AR rice field. Public land in AR probably has its own set of challenges and limitations.


----------



## Buckhustler (Aug 2, 2011)

Depending on when the trip is planned, Count me in. Sounds like a good plan. Who ever is running this thread/trip needs to write down some contacts for whoever is going. name, cell number, what they are bringing, whos riding with who, ect. Hope it all works out!


----------



## duckcutter788 (Aug 2, 2011)

I will be out around that area the week before as well as the week after Christmas. What we need to do is determine where everyone would like to go. If we have enough boats we will be fine or we might have to hunt closer to the trucks. I got a boat that holds 4 guys and it is legal to hunt in any public ground in Arkansas. We must make sure that the boats that are going to be taken all are legal in every wma of we will be limited as to where we can go. My contact info is 706-255-0276 and chadgillespie325@yahoo.com
just let me know I got a good place 13 miles south of Stuttgart that we all can meet at and hang out and have dinner. Just let me know what you guys have in mind.


----------



## Buckhustler (Aug 2, 2011)

J.T. Orr
Cell: 678-936-5003


----------



## Jaker (Aug 2, 2011)

Austin
205 356 6385

I was thinkin more we could get a big group to stay at one place, probably get a big discount if we were bookin a lot of rooms. Then whoever wants to hunt together can hunt together, or if some people want to go their own way that would be fine as well. I might have one extra spot in my boat.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 2, 2011)

Lets  take over ArK and duck hunt like crazy. Holiday inn, A good
Food place golden corral and Waffle house and macks we will be set. Duck in the morning geese after lunch. Only Time I have to be home is DEC 24,25,26, for my family, anyother time ,Iam On board.
I cant miss My Grandbabies first Christmas.
Larry


----------



## stowe (Aug 2, 2011)

Beab let me know what I need to do to help make it happen. Sounds like Jaker has the right idea, long weekend, somewhere away from the crowds, and close enough to drive to.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 2, 2011)

Sounds like a plan to me! Lets get it togather. Jaker you know the area pick the dates and how long. then we can find out how many people want to go and what we need for hotels. We need to get it going quick. 
Larry


----------



## grunt (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey Larry I'm down with a Arkansas duck hunt sounds good if I time it right I would be down to "rough" it and it sounds more feasible and I say we kill alot more ducks maybe we should tone it into something like this that other stuff would be great but the logistics part won't add up lol


----------



## Gaducker (Aug 2, 2011)

None of yall been to SELA???????


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 2, 2011)

I done think the Duck Commander could handle a bunch of rednecks from Ga. But I am game for what ever has long as it is legal.
Larry


----------



## SUPER BEAB (Aug 2, 2011)

I think Jaker has the right idea, as far as the place, we just need to find out who is really going and set a date I'm personaly thinking the first couple weeks of DEC. A long weekend hunt this far in advance should be doable for most. If the first hunt goes well and we all have a good time, maybe we could plan a second hunt for after Christmas. Everyone can feel free to email me at jmb1228@att.net.


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Aug 2, 2011)

Lets get some more details on this and I might be interested. Sounds like it could be a good time.


----------



## SUPER BEAB (Aug 2, 2011)

If nothing else we will have a kick acc time (pun intended)I like the Dumas idea  alot of good hunting around there we have alot of options.


----------



## Wood Smoke (Aug 2, 2011)

Gaducker said:


> None of yall been to SELA???????



GADucker ......., looks like you need to get the "new" off that GT Hide in your avatar!   

I'm certainly no duckin' expert but have one question regarding AR  ......, how hospitable are the locals at Dave Donaldson/Black River and the other WMA's ??  I somehow get the feeling from some folks I met last year that the welcome mat isn't exacly rolled out for out-of-state folks.   Having said that, my experience from past visits to the Dakotas is that the local folks are very hospitable and enjoy having the out of state hunters overall.

Y'all plan the trip, and I'll keep a close eye on this thread to see what transpires.


----------



## Jaker (Aug 2, 2011)

no offence to anyone that has had problems with locals, but 99% of the people that locals dislike are idiots. As long as your a good guy and don't act a fool, then no one will have any problems, I have numerous people that I consider good friends that I met at one point or another hunting in arkansas.


----------



## stowe (Aug 2, 2011)

Jaker said:


> no offence to anyone that has had problems with locals, but 99% of the people that locals dislike are idiots. As long as your a good guy and don't act a fool, then no one will have any problems, I have numerous people that I consider good friends that I met at one point or another hunting in arkansas.


 Yeah I have met several "locals" while hunting in Ark and they all seem to be great people, some were great friends and very generous. I wish I would have stayed in touch.


----------



## Gaducker (Aug 2, 2011)

Wood Smoke said:


> GADucker ......., looks like you need to get the "new" off that GT Hide in your avatar!
> 
> I'm certainly no duckin' expert but have one question regarding AR  ......, how hospitable are the locals at Dave Donaldson/Black River and the other WMA's ??  I somehow get the feeling from some folks I met last year that the welcome mat isn't exacly rolled out for out-of-state folks.   Having said that, my experience from past visits to the Dakotas is that the local folks are very hospitable and enjoy having the out of state hunters overall.
> 
> Y'all plan the trip, and I'll keep a close eye on this thread to see what transpires.



That pic is from 07, it was clean wasnt it.


----------



## RB8782 (Aug 2, 2011)

Austin I'm sure you already know I'm in so just keep me updated


----------



## SUPER BEAB (Aug 2, 2011)

stowe said:


> Yeah I have met several "locals" while hunting in Ark and they all seem to be great people, some were great friends and very generous. I wish I would have stayed in touch.



Are you talking about dinner at the chinese bufett that guy was good as gold!!


----------



## GABASSMAN (Aug 2, 2011)

Im in yall give me some more details!


----------



## stowe (Aug 2, 2011)

SUPER BEAB said:


> Are you talking about dinner at the chinese bufett that guy was good as gold!!


 Wow  that was boarderline scary but yes the same family


----------



## SUPER BEAB (Aug 2, 2011)

GABASSMAN said:


> Im in yall give me some more details!



just getting things together right now, Im guessing we have had enough of a responce since last night that this thing IS ON more to come BEAB


----------



## bkl021475 (Aug 2, 2011)

Let me know when yall are planning on going, I may be able to tag along, just depends on who's off at work already, sounds fun!


----------



## duckcutter788 (Aug 2, 2011)

What are all the residents that hunt public land going to say when 50-11 georgia Trucks with boats in tow show up in Arkansas? The look on their faces would be priceless.


----------



## Jaker (Aug 2, 2011)

Wood Smoke said:


> The travel would be more expensive due to distance but I'd find it hard to believe that free-lancing for ducks in N. Dakota would be more expensive than getting on an AR rice field. Public land in AR probably has its own set of challenges and limitations.



ya rice fields can get pricey, the cheapest one I know of is $50 a person a day. But personally id rather hunt public land


----------



## stowe (Aug 2, 2011)

duckcutter788 said:


> What are all the residents that hunt public land going to say when 50-11 georgia Trucks with boats in tow show up in Arkansas? The look on their faces would be priceless.


 At 6ft8in and 250lbs  do you care what they say


----------



## duckcutter788 (Aug 2, 2011)

I agree public would be the least expensive and often times just as good or better.


----------



## Jaker (Aug 2, 2011)

duckcutter788 said:


> What are all the residents that hunt public land going to say when 50-11 georgia Trucks with boats in tow show up in Arkansas? The look on their faces would be priceless.



all jokes aside, half a dozen more out of state trucks at those boat ramps aint gonna be nothin new


----------



## duckcutter788 (Aug 2, 2011)

stowe said:


> At 6ft8in and 250lbs  do you care what they say



Not really. I just want to see their faces.


----------



## SUPER BEAB (Aug 2, 2011)

Those guys have never meet the likes of me


----------



## duckcutter788 (Aug 2, 2011)

Jaker said:


> all jokes aside, half a dozen more out of state trucks at those boat ramps aint gonna be nothin new



I agree. Their have been many times a lower that the only states that where represented where South Carolina, Tenn., and Georgia and we hammered them. So it was not because the ducks where not there.


----------



## duckcutter788 (Aug 2, 2011)

Stowe where did you get those stats?


----------



## SUPER BEAB (Aug 2, 2011)

Whose going to commit I know Me and stowe, jakers in we think larrys in we need a list


----------



## SUPER BEAB (Aug 2, 2011)

DAM U cant sa that


----------



## SUPER BEAB (Aug 2, 2011)

Duty calls guys


----------



## Wood Smoke (Aug 2, 2011)

Don't get me wrong, I'd like to experience good WMA flooded timber again but it'd have to be on a weekday(assuming that most of the locals have to go to work and no over crowding. ) with someone who has experience hunting that place before to avoid lots of lost time not knowing where to go.    We did Bayou Meto back in the late  1980's ..... took boats, camped out (froze our tails off!), the whole deal.  The locals were generally hospitable although we got the ball stolen off our truck bumber/hitch which presented a challenge the day we were leaving!  Somehow I seem to have now got the impression that things have changed as far as the locals, but hope that I am wrong.


----------



## Wood Smoke (Aug 2, 2011)

Also, just curious so might as well ask ........, who's bringing a retriever?


----------



## stowe (Aug 2, 2011)

duckcutter788 said:


> Stowe where did you get those stats?


 You teach my kids and I read your funny story on the other thread.


----------



## duckcutter788 (Aug 2, 2011)

Got you. Just a big teddy bear, but it does help in the classroom.

PS let me know when you want to get together and practice calling. I should have my new Comp call soon. I talked with butch the other night until 10 or so. Looks like i'm going to be blowing for RNT now. Should be fun.


----------



## stowe (Aug 2, 2011)

duckcutter788 said:


> Got you. Just a big teddy bear, but it does help in the classroom.


 I bet it does


----------



## duckcutter788 (Aug 2, 2011)

let me know when you want to get together and practice calling. I should have my new Comp call soon. I talked with butch the other night until 10 or so. Looks like i'm going to be blowing for RNT now. Should be fun.


----------



## Jaker (Aug 2, 2011)

Wood Smoke said:


> Also, just curious so might as well ask ........, who's bringing a retriever?



I've got one, but they aren't essential to have.


----------



## Jaker (Aug 2, 2011)

Wood Smoke said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'd like to experience good WMA flooded timber again but it'd have to be on a weekday(assuming that most of the locals have to go to work and no over crowding. ) with someone who has experience hunting that place before to avoid lots of lost time not knowing where to go.    We did Bayou Meto back in the late  1980's ..... took boats, camped out (froze our tails off!), the whole deal.  The locals were generally hospitable although we got the ball stolen off our truck bumber/hitch which presented a challenge the day we were leaving!  Somehow I seem to have now got the impression that things have changed as far as the locals, but hope that I am wrong.



Your right a lot has changed, and unfortunately out there, there isn't a huge difference in the weekday versus weekend anymore.


----------



## RB8782 (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm in bead, ill get info from jaker


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 3, 2011)

SUPER BEAB said:


> Whose going to commit I know Me and stowe, jakers in we think larrys in we need a list


 

Here Is the List: QUOTE and add your name.
BEAD
STOWE
JAKER
LARRY


----------



## RB8782 (Aug 3, 2011)

Larry Young Jr said:


> Here Is the List: QUOTE and add your name.
> BEAD
> STOWE
> JAKER
> LARRY



Ricky


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 3, 2011)

Jaker, we need a date and time.
larry
The List is 5 now,who else wants to go.


----------



## Buckhustler (Aug 3, 2011)

larry young jr said:


> Here is the list: quote and add your name.
> bead
> stowe
> jaker
> larry


  J.T. Orr


----------



## Jaker (Aug 3, 2011)

I guess everybody thats for sure goin needs to suggest some dates and we can try to pick the ones that the most people can go on.


----------



## duckcutter788 (Aug 3, 2011)

I think the best time to go will be either before or after Christmas during the week. Just my thoughts.


----------



## madrabbit (Aug 3, 2011)

if the dates can get some what iron'd out, I would be glad to go with you guys!  going to AR for opening day so the license will be paid for.  unless you guys are wanting to do different states.  will have to see about that.

Sounds like this could be a good time!


----------



## grunt (Aug 3, 2011)

john (if the army allows)


----------



## bkl021475 (Aug 3, 2011)

Jaker said:


> I guess everybody thats for sure goin needs to suggest some dates and we can try to pick the ones that the most people can go on.



It all depends on work for me, just let me know a date and I will go if I can, getting off work is a mess for me around that time of the year but I really would like to go to Arkansas for a few days.


----------



## bkl021475 (Aug 3, 2011)

Larry Young Jr said:


> Here Is the List: QUOTE and add your name.
> BEAD
> STOWE
> JAKER
> LARRY



Bryan, if I can get off work when y'all go


----------



## builditbreakit (Aug 3, 2011)

So what are the dates. Tired of woodies


----------



## SUPER BEAB (Aug 3, 2011)

Wood Smoke said:


> Also, just curious so might as well ask ........, who's bringing a retriever?



I dont know about yall but STOWE usually gets my duck for me go getem


----------



## Mollysbuddy (Aug 3, 2011)

Larry Young Jr said:


> Here Is the List: QUOTE and add your name.
> BEAD
> STOWE
> JAKER
> LARRY



Mollysbuddy & Molly


----------



## SUPER BEAB (Aug 3, 2011)

As far as a date guys I was thinking somewere around Dec 10th, its early, I know but Im afraid if we go to close to Christmas family plans may interfear for some that wont to go. If it all works out we can go back later on in the season. I know STOWE and myself plan on making several trips if we can.


----------



## stowe (Aug 3, 2011)

SUPER BEAB said:


> I dont know about yall but STOWE usually gets my ducks for me go getem


 thats the only reason I had kids, so they can go get my duck. My oldest boy can work off of hand signals.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 3, 2011)

What do you all think.
1st choice
leave Dec 10 come back Dec 18.
2nd choice
Dec 16 to dec 22
3rd choice
Dec27 to Jan 3
4th Choice Opening day  to the end of the season.  Oh I am sorry everyone not retired.LOL
What yaw think?
Larry


----------



## stowe (Aug 3, 2011)

Lets leave the 8th and come back on the 12th gotta keep it fairly short and on the weekend?  This will keep the cost down for the people where the exspense is an issue and keep the number of days that has to be missed from work for those whom this is an issue.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Aug 3, 2011)

Larry Young Jr said:


> What do you all think.
> 1st choice
> leave Dec 10 come back Dec 18.
> 2nd choice
> ...



I'll give a little advice the dates are when school's out and you will fight for your hole everyday, there will be groups all around you every morning, if your not used to that it will make for a bad trip. You will kill ducks if we have water but they will not come easy.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 3, 2011)

game for anything everyone was talking around Christmas. 
Dec 1 thru 12 pick some days. Are should we wait till Jan. I have never Hunted Ark.
Larry


----------



## stowe (Aug 3, 2011)

Larry Young Jr said:


> game for anything everyone was talking around Christmas.
> Dec 1 thru 12 pick some days. Are should we wait till Jan. I have never Hunted Ark.
> Larry


 I talked to Beab, he and Jaker have been talkin and I think the 8th  through the 11th or 12th is what we are gonna shoot for that way it stays doable for the majority and we dont get to close to xmas. Then if it works out we can go back after ther first of the year.


----------



## duckcutter788 (Aug 3, 2011)

These are the purposed Dates for Arkansas. The only one that I'm sure they will not choose is the 3rd option. I really have a gut feeling they will go with the 2nd Option, but it could be the 1st. Just wanted to make sure you guys knew when the season would be open. I would love to be apart, but I just can't go around that time. Besides I know people talk about when the students are out, but I hate it when the season opens back up. besides I would only hunt the weekends if I did not have a choice.  

Option 1

    * Nov. 19-Nov. 27
    * Dec. 6-Jan. 16
    * Jan. 21-Jan. 29

Option 2

    * Nov. 19-Nov. 27
    * Dec. 8-Dec. 23
    * Dec. 26-Jan. 29

Option 3

    * Nov. 24-Dec. 4
    * Dec. 10-Dec. 23
    * Dec. 26-Jan. 29


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 3, 2011)

stowe said:


> I talked to Beab, he and Jaker have been talkin and I think the 8th  through the 11th or 12th is what we are gonna shoot for that way it stays doable for the majority and we dont get to close to xmas. Then if it works out we can go back after ther first of the year.



Hey that works for me too.
Larry


----------



## stowe (Aug 3, 2011)

duckcutter788 said:


> These are the purposed Dates for Arkansas. The only one that I'm sure they will not choose is the 3rd option. I really have a gut feeling they will go with the 2nd Option, but it could be the 1st. Just wanted to make sure you guys knew when the season would be open. I would love to be apart, but I just can't go around that time. Besides I know people talk about when the students are out, but I hate it when the season opens back up.
> 
> Option 1
> 
> ...


I think the dates dec 8-12 we have will work with either of these options


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 3, 2011)

duckcutter788 said:


> These are the purposed Dates for Arkansas. The only one that I'm sure they will not choose is the 3rd option. I really have a gut feeling they will go with the 2nd Option, but it could be the 1st. Just wanted to make sure you guys knew when the season would be open. I would love to be apart, but I just can't go around that time. Besides I know people talk about when the students are out, but I hate it when the season opens back up. besides I would only hunt the weekends if I did not have a choice.
> 
> Option 1
> 
> ...



Hey will the 8 thur 12 work for you.
Larry


----------



## stowe (Aug 3, 2011)

duckcutter788 said:


> These are the purposed Dates for Arkansas. The only one that I'm sure they will not choose is the 3rd option. I really have a gut feeling they will go with the 2nd Option, but it could be the 1st. Just wanted to make sure you guys knew when the season would be open. I would love to be apart, but I just can't go around that time. Besides I know people talk about when the students are out, but I hate it when the season opens back up. besides I would only hunt the weekends if I did not have a choice.
> 
> Option 1
> 
> ...


 These are the dates Ark is proposing for the seasons???  (did i read that right)


----------



## duckcutter788 (Aug 3, 2011)

Yes, they will vote this month. You guys have fun I will save my time for the week time and more ducks.


----------



## stowe (Aug 3, 2011)

duckcutter788 said:


> Yes, they will vote this month. You guys have fun I will save my time for the week time and more ducks.


 Maybe you could come and hunt the wekkend with us then stay the week after? Anyway Im sure it would be fun and hope it works out that we could hunt together. We still need to get together and runs some calls. pm me and we'll meet up.


----------



## r_hammett86 (Aug 3, 2011)

I'd love to go. when where what time and how much? I'd have to check the finances after this month. (cloes on my house end of the month) so after that i'll see whats left.


----------



## duckcutter788 (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks but I'm hunting the week before and week after Christmas. the first of Dec. has never been that good for me but god luck.


----------



## SUPER BEAB (Aug 3, 2011)

SUPER BEAB said:


> Duty calls guys





Larry Young Jr said:


> game for anything everyone was talking around Christmas.
> Dec 1 thru 12 pick some days. Are should we wait till Jan. I have never Hunted Ark.
> Larry



Larry just hang on Ak will be your new best friend (we hope)


----------



## SUPER BEAB (Aug 3, 2011)

my computer must be messed up or something its posting things from yesterday


----------



## Jaker (Aug 3, 2011)

Those dates are fine with me, its not neccessarily the best time of the year, but then again I've been out there several weeks later and had no birds, when they were there at the beginning of december, we will try not to make a hard decision about where to stay until a few days before the hunt, then decide on down there or up in NE arkansas depending on what I'm hearing, If thats good with yall.


----------



## RB8782 (Aug 4, 2011)

Just saw about thirty geese flying the river.

Icould swear one was cussing something about larry and telling them to fly faster!


Lights turning green gotta go


----------



## stowe (Aug 4, 2011)

Jaker said:


> Those dates are fine with me, its not neccessarily the best time of the year, but then again I've been out there several weeks later and had no birds, when they were there at the beginning of december, we will try not to make a hard decision about where to stay until a few days before the hunt, then decide on down there or up in NE arkansas depending on what I'm hearing, If thats good with yall.



Sounds like a good plan


----------



## Jaker (Aug 4, 2011)

RB8782 said:


> Just saw about thirty geese flying the river.
> 
> Icould swear one was cussing something about larry and telling them to fly faster!
> 
> ...



I hear ya there, I'm off to work myself, only got 2 daggum hours of sleep last night


----------



## deebo (Aug 4, 2011)

OK guys. I've been reading this thread and everything sounds like it's coming together. I'd like to join in, if you'll have me. 

So let me introduce myself. I'm 35 with a wife and 3 kids. I'm new to duck hunting - only been a couple of times. I have an extended cab GMC Sierra that can fit 4 with reasonable comfort, and I don't mind driving. My decoy spread is one that most would laugh at (a few old teal and a few old mallard deeks my brother gave me, but that's it). My calling abilities rank up there with my decoy spread. I don't have a boat. Got myself a 2 year old black lab (Jasper), and he's servicable in training, but never been able to hunt him (last year was his first opportunity, but he went lame and $3500 in vet bills hurt me pretty badly too). Tried to organize a trip last year with duckcutter, but plans for the trip were shifted and didn't work out. The date your talking about (Dec. 8-12) and the cost your estimating ($300 - $500 per person) work for me. I'm also fairly flexible on the dates and the cost. Oh, and here's the kicker that may cause you to put me out.  I'm Catholic and I don't miss Mass on Sat./Sun.. So, that means I'll be sitting out any Saturday evening hunt to attend the closest Mass available. Just wanted to put that out there, so nobody is ticked at me when we get there.

So that's me in a nutshell. Here's my number 770-286-3681. If I can tag along, I'd appreciate it. Finding someone to help me learn this sport has been more difficult than I could have imagined. I'm gonna be at the Atlanta Buckarama this Saturday afternoon looking around with my two older kids if you want to meet.


----------



## duckcutter788 (Aug 4, 2011)

Deebo wish it would have worked out last year. Hopefully this year we have more water and the weather will work out. If this does not work out for you let me know. I'm planning on hunting the week before Christmas, if you wanted to drive out for a few days. I got a new boat this year so we are good their.


----------



## stowe (Aug 4, 2011)

Deebo, 
  PM Super Beab and he can fill you in on whats happening


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 4, 2011)

duckcutter788 said:


> Yes, they will vote this month. You guys have fun I will save my time for the week time and more ducks.



Yea come hunt the weekend and I stay the week after and maybe some others too.
Larry


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 7, 2011)

IS IT TIME YET, I AM READY Larry


----------



## deebo (Aug 8, 2011)

Do we have it narrowed down to the most likely 2 or 3 managed areas? Wood Smoke and I are meeting for lunch in the next couple of weeks for formal introductions. I'm in, and he's seriously considering it. Sounds like he and I both have flexible enough schedules to make this thing work. And so far, it sounds like a good group of guys who are willing to work together already in on this thing. If it ends up coming together, I think it's gonna be a blast!


----------



## deebo (Aug 8, 2011)

For me this season is looking really good. I got a guided striper trip on Lake Lanier booked for this week with my dad and my kids, opening day dove shoot booked for Sept. 3 with my 8 year old daughter, North Dakota/Minnesota trip for Oct. with an old Army buddy, and if this trip comes together - my first Arkansas trip with a good group of GA boys. Not to mention all the small game local trips with my kids. If it pans out to be half as good as it looks right now, it's gonna be a good year.


----------



## SUPER BEAB (Aug 8, 2011)

Larry Young Jr said:


> IS IT TIME YET, I AM READY Larry



Not time just yet Larry, heck your not even retired yet But Im ready to (shoot'em) or (CHOOT'EM) if your Troy


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 8, 2011)

If early goose season is Sept. 3, this will how it will look.
1)August 11th Last day at station (RETIRED)
2)August 13th Fla. for 10 Days
3) August 24 come and rest for a day.
4) August 25, Hang some deer stands 
5) August 26 thur thue Sept.2 scout and get ready.
6) Sept 3 hunt geese in the morning and Dove in the afternoon.
7) Sept 4 hunt geese till 10 go to Church
8) Sept 5 thur Sept 9 goose hunt
9) Sept 10 go try to shoot a deer
Has you can tell I am planning to hunt has much as I can, I might even try to do a little fishing.
I am ready for it to begin.
Larry


----------



## castandblast (Aug 8, 2011)

do we have final dates and places down yet? I and one more that comes on this site occassionally are in.


----------



## stowe (Aug 8, 2011)

Pm Beab Jaker or myself and we can fill you in


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 8, 2011)

stowe said:


> Pm Beab Jaker or myself and we can fill you in



I AM READY NOW! LOL
Larry


----------



## stowe (Aug 8, 2011)

Larry Young Jr said:


> I AM READY NOW! LOL
> Larry


 Me too


----------



## Gaducker (Aug 8, 2011)

I can take a few days off from SELA.  Yall got a set of dates firmed out and a location yet?  Pm me some info.


----------



## RB8782 (Aug 9, 2011)

Larry Young Jr said:


> I AM READY NOW! LOL
> Larry



you aint lyin. this season cant come quick enough. looking forward to meeting everyone as long as this works out


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 9, 2011)

Are we there yet????
Larry


----------



## SUPER BEAB (Aug 9, 2011)

Larry Young Jr said:


> Are we there yet????
> Larry



Sounds like were going to have a convoy going out there


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 9, 2011)

SUPER BEAB said:


> Sounds like were going to have a convoy going out there


All we need is some CB's and Trans Am, We will Be there in no time. Make a 8hr trip a 4 hr. that would be good.
Larry


----------



## Gaducker (Aug 10, 2011)

Gaducker said:


> I can take a few days off from SELA.  Yall got a set of dates firmed out and a location yet?  Pm me some info.



Sooooo.  yall dont have a date set in stone yet????


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 10, 2011)

im in..... someone let me know just drop me a line... ill help as much a i can....
dustin- 7069103475


----------



## Jaker (Aug 10, 2011)

Larry Young Jr said:


> All we need is some CB's and Trans Am, We will Be there in no time. Make a 8hr trip a 4 hr. that would be good.
> Larry



I'm down, I got a scanner and a radar detector. The ol' duramax likes to cruise, Id say 95mph is about what it likes with a boat behind it


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 10, 2011)

I got some walkies that are recharger. 80 mph is fast to me.
Larry


----------



## Jaker (Aug 10, 2011)

Larry Young Jr said:


> I got some walkies that are recharger. 80 mph is fast to me.
> Larry



ya, I was kidding, Larry are you ready for this?


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 10, 2011)

No I am going to quit waterfowling. there is to much planning involved and to much waiting. Oh yea I forgot After tomorrow I have all the time in the world. Well I changed my mine. Yes I am ready for some specks, I shot at some before, but never harvest 1.
Can we go yet.
Larry


----------



## stowe (Aug 10, 2011)

My truck only has 2000 miles on it. It is itchin for 6-7 hours of 85mph LETS GO


----------



## Jaker (Aug 10, 2011)

Larry Young Jr said:


> No I am going to quit waterfowling. there is to much planning involved and to much waiting. Oh yea I forgot After tomorrow I have all the time in the world. Well I changed my mine. Yes I am ready for some specks, I shot at some before, but never harvest 1.
> Can we go yet.
> Larry



I can't garantee specs, we happened to get permission to shoot some from a farmers field, so we just pulled a ditch crawl a couple of different afternoons. Most of the public land out there, your not gonna get to decoy any, but sometimes you get some low flyers that have a death wish. 

Specklebelly = melt in your mouth goodness


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 10, 2011)

I just want to shoot something.
Larry


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey what are the days, So I can plan more hunts. What do I need to bring I have about everything, We hunting water, fields. How many people going. where are we staying,We got to get this ready.
ARE WE THERE YET?

Larry


----------



## stowe (Aug 10, 2011)

We leaving on the 8th of Dec dont know where yet that depends on the state of the migration, somewhere in Ark


----------



## GTN (Aug 11, 2011)

Ya'll better slow the #*%* down going thru them little Miss towns or the trip will get a whole lot more expensive real fast. We will be about 800+ miles south of ya'll pending on where ya'll wind up.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Aug 11, 2011)

Jaker said:


> I can't garantee specs, we happened to get permission to shoot some from a farmers field, so we just pulled a ditch crawl a couple of different afternoons. Most of the public land out there, your not gonna get to decoy any, but sometimes you get some low flyers that have a death wish.
> 
> Specklebelly = melt in your mouth goodness



I can garantee you specks, if we are not real busy at that time we could slip a afternoon hunt in.


----------



## Wood Smoke (Aug 11, 2011)

What's the motor HP restrictions on most of the WMAs?


----------



## Woods Savvy (Aug 11, 2011)

wood smoke said:


> what's the motor hp restrictions on most of the wmas?



25 hp


----------



## vrooom (Aug 11, 2011)

Actually most of them DON'T have a hp restriction.


----------



## SUPER BEAB (Aug 11, 2011)

I know the Meto is 25hp


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 11, 2011)

Woods Savvy said:


> I can garantee you specks, if we are not real busy at that time we could slip a afternoon hunt in.



that will be awesome.
Larry


----------



## SUPER BEAB (Aug 15, 2011)

Is my thead dead? or have we moved on?


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 15, 2011)

SUPER BEAB said:


> Is my thead dead? or have we moved on?



Nope your is missing this!!!
Larry


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 15, 2011)

larry did u get my pm?


----------



## SUPER BEAB (Aug 16, 2011)

Larry Young Jr said:


> Nope your is missing this!!!
> Larry



I didnt miss that, I would have bead on it (wife wouldnt approve)


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 16, 2011)

thompsonsz71 said:


> larry did u get my pm?



yep


----------

